# Sex my Auratus



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

This is a 3-4 year old auratus. Not sure what the sex of the frog is, any suggestions to it's sex would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm thinking male.


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

I am trying to figure it out because I would like to get him/her a friend/mate. I have never heard any calling but he/she is pretty shy, on another note I have a different auratus morph that is 7-9 months old and I heard a noise come from one of the frogs but it wasn't a buzzing noise like I have been told auratus make, and I think it would be to young to call, any info is appreciated.

Thanks, Curtis


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

If its three to four years old, I would guess male based on body shape.

Go to mistking.com under resources and play some auratus calls so you can hear what it sounds like


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, I forgot mistking had that. Well I have 2 male votes so I guess I will start looking for a female for a tankmate for him.

Thanks, Curtis


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you tried stimulating him by the playing calls? Maybe he will call back. As for your question.. i think its sex-y!


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

By the way he's just sitting in your hand I'll assume he's not HORRIBLY mortified by human interaction as some of my auratus are. I dont know what kind of setup youve got for em, but make sure theyre are lots of hiding places, mist a few times a day for long periods and try and keep in tank interference to an all time minimum. Then listen during morning and evenings... I hear mine nearly every dawn and dusk. I bet if you leave em alone a good deal, spray em, etc. you will hear some calling. Listen extra hard during rainy days.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs Part II


----------

